# Who is on Facebook?



## LadyCook61 (Apr 25, 2009)

Just signed up a few days ago.  Not sure if I really like it because it is slow on my computer.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 25, 2009)

I like it. I signed up about a week ago and have already found 5 old class mates from elementary school. These are people I haven't seen since 1972. And now we're back in touch.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 26, 2009)

not me, don't know why. maybe i will check on it.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been on it for a while.  I don't like it as several ex-girlfriends from my past have found me.  This is not good for me.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Apr 26, 2009)

roadfix said:


> I've been on it for a while. I don't like it as several ex-girlfriends from my past have found me. This is not good for me.




Yeah, I hear you on that one. But what I love is how private it is. No one can see you unless you elect for them to see you. They cant see where you are located, when you've been on (in case you surf the net while at work) etc. It's like myspace for grown-ups. I love it.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 27, 2009)

I like it.  I have reconnected with some cousins I haven't talked to in awhile, I interact with people I know personally, and with people I know online, and I am totally addicted to some of the games on there.  

Barbara


----------



## MostlyWater (Apr 27, 2009)

I like it but it IS slow


----------



## GB (Apr 27, 2009)

I am on and I love it. I was so against signing up for the longest time. I had tried MySpace and hated it with a passion. Facebook is much different. I have reconnected with so many long lost friends that I never would have talked to again if it were not for Facebook.


----------



## GrillingFool (Apr 27, 2009)

We have a DC group on facebook but I can't find my link to it at the moment....


----------



## radhuni (Apr 27, 2009)

I am on facebook. I have found many of my friends.


----------



## Toots (Apr 27, 2009)

I am on it - if anyone wants to be my "friend", PM me for the info.

Roadfix - I was a bit nervious about an insane ex husband or some old boyfriend finding me, but thank goodness, they haven't found me on Facebook (my last name has changed, so that probably helps).  I think it is a hoot to catch up with old childhood friends and reconnect.


----------



## luvs (Apr 27, 2009)

i'm on there, too.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 27, 2009)

Toots said:


> Roadfix - I was a bit nervious about an insane ex husband or some old boyfriend finding me, but thank goodness, they haven't found me on Facebook (my last name has changed, so that probably helps).  I think it is a hoot to catch up with old childhood friends and reconnect.



Although, I decided to reconnect with one ex-g/f whom I have not seen or heard from in over 25 years but told her our connection must be kept outside of facebook now that we found each other.  We didn't want this connection known to our mutual friends on Facebook.  Rumors can spread like wildfire, if you know what I mean...


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Apr 27, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> We have a DC group on facebook but I can't find my link to it at the moment....



I just typed in Discuss Cooking in search and it came up. I asked to join in, but have not gotten a response yet.


----------



## radhuni (Apr 27, 2009)

I just send a request to join DC community on facebook.


----------



## Clienta (Apr 28, 2009)

Love Facebook!


----------



## PoorCooker (Apr 29, 2009)

WOW!! We can actually talk about Facebook on here? I'm suprised.  I thought the mods would have removed these posts. But since the mods are on Facebook then we must be good to go.


----------



## GB (Apr 29, 2009)

PoorCooker said:


> WOW!! We can actually talk about Facebook on here? I'm suprised.  I thought the mods would have removed these posts. But since the mods are on Facebook then we must be good to go.


Not sure why you would be surprised. There is nothing about Facebook that violates any of our rules here.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 29, 2009)

PoorCooker said:


> WOW!! We can actually talk about Facebook on here? I'm suprised.  I thought the mods would have removed these posts. But since the mods are on Facebook then we must be good to go.



Then will it further surprise you that many of the Mods and Admins are on Facebook and have connected up with each other and many DC members as well? 

I'm on by the way and have been for about 3 years now!


----------



## Saphellae (Apr 29, 2009)

If anyone is online more often than I (which is maybe an hour a day max) feel free to volunteer to be the second admin for the facebook group.  That way we can accept members faster.
PS.. I am "Tanya" From Kingston, with the orange kitty (LP)


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 29, 2009)

Silly girl, I just pm'd you at facebook that I would do it if you wanted!


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 30, 2009)

I am also on Facebook.  It is great to keep in contact with friends, relatives, other DC'ers, etc..  I have recently reconnected with a friend that I have not seen since the 5th grade.


----------



## PoorCooker (May 1, 2009)

That's all coolz


----------



## shannon in KS (Jun 18, 2009)

I used to mainly be on myspace, but kind of outgrew it, and definitely prefer facebook!  Much cleaner interface!


----------



## IronSides (Jun 19, 2009)

I've been on Facebook for about 3 years now, and I like it most for the same reasons as SierraCook -  I recently got reacquainted w/ two childhood friends that I hadn't seen for 10 years.

It's also interesting that companies (like Kleenex for example) have a facebook page - and they've actually got some funny videos on there. Kleenex® Anti-Viral* Tissue | Facebook

What do you all think about products or companies on Facebook?


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jun 19, 2009)

I love facebook!!!

I have only been on facebook for about 2 months, but in the short time I have reconnected with 11 of the kids that lived in my neighborhood, these are kids I haven't seen since I moved from NJ in Aug. 1972. Five of them have lived within 1 hour of me for the last 20 years here in FL. We are having a get together next month.
My old elementary school even has a page and I posted my kindergarten class picture on there, which got me in touch with a couple of classmates.


----------



## JoZee (Aug 11, 2009)

Been on Facebook for some time now and enjoy it because I'm thousands of miles away from friends and family so it's been like a wonderful life line for me to reconnect with everyone.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm also on FB and feel free to pm me for details and we can add each other  I used to have a group that run alongside my phobia forum. It's been a good way for me to keep in touch with friends and family back in England.


----------



## JoZee (Aug 11, 2009)

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> I'm also on FB and feel free to pm me for details and we can add each other  I used to have a group that run alongside my phobia forum. It's been a good way for me to keep in touch with friends and family back in England.



Were you talking to me specifically?


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Aug 11, 2009)

JoZee said:


> Were you talking to me specifically?



I was replying to everyone


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 12, 2009)

I like it and it's a lot better the myspace ever was, a lot less spam, stalkers, crazy not on facebook which is a plus.


----------



## NAchef (Aug 12, 2009)

I am, not sure why, but I am.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 12, 2009)

roadfix said:


> I've been on it for a while.  I don't like it as several ex-girlfriends from my past have found me.  This is not good for me.



I actually don't mind it now, 3 months since I've made the above statement.

Bring them on!


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 12, 2009)

roadfix said:


> I actually don't mind it now, 3 months since I've made the above statement.
> 
> Bring them on!


Did you quote your self? Or am I confused?


----------



## roadfix (Aug 12, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> Did you quote your self? Or am I confused?



I replied to roadfix's comment he made several months ago at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## JoZee (Aug 12, 2009)

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> I was replying to everyone




Oh ok, thanks


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 12, 2009)

If anyone is on Facebook and hasn't joined our group, please feel free to do so.  Now that I have a little more time on my hands I am going to get somethings going there.

One thing, however, is it is a closed group and Sapphelae or I have to let you in so if you can somehow (by PM here or at facebook) let me know, then I will approve you right away.

Thanks.  Oh and if you have suggestions for what we can do there, that would be great.


----------



## Saphellae (Aug 12, 2009)

I am still around, just lurking most of the time now. I feel out of the loop on everything!


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 13, 2009)

Saphellae said:


> I am still around, just lurking most of the time now. I feel out of the loop on everything!



Glad you are still around, I was feeling lonely!    Sorry I spelled your name wrong.  I have been trying to hold down the fort at the FB Group but you are it's creator and it needs your touch!

How are the kitties?


----------



## Bilby (Aug 13, 2009)

think I am there. can't recall


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 13, 2009)

Bilby, if you mean in the DC FB group, yes you are!


----------



## Mark Webster (Aug 13, 2009)

Not me, although most people I know are big fans of facebook


----------



## Saphellae (Aug 13, 2009)

Okay well.. I am going on vacation tonight so I won't be back for a week and a bit.. but I have PROMISED LP that I will be the omnipresent Saphellae from then on.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 13, 2009)

Saphellae said:


> Okay well.. I am going on vacation tonight so I won't be back for a week and a bit.. but I have PROMISED LP that I will be the omnipresent Saphellae from then on.


Good 
kades


----------



## Bilby (Aug 13, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Bilby, if you mean in the DC FB group, yes you are!


 Cool! I normally join when asked to even if I don't hang around.  Gotta try new things, dontcha!!


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 13, 2009)

(bump) cuz I am a bit of a facebook addict


----------



## luvs (Dec 13, 2009)

i luv that place, too, shannon! 2 old pals sent me requests this morning. great to re-connect with people. deleted a few, & requested this guy not message me again, & other than that, it's a clean board.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 13, 2009)

babetoo said:


> not me, don't know why. maybe i will check on it.


 
did check on it. not my cup of tea, i guess


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 16, 2009)

IronSides said:


> What do you all think about products or companies on Facebook?


 
Personally I like the company pages on Facebook.  Some products I use are expensive and the companies offer special coupons and discounts sometimes.


----------



## Chile Chef (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm on face book as Derek Robinson so send me a few friends requests and I'll add you guys & gals


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 18, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> I'm on face book as Derek Robinson so send me a few friends requests and I'll add you guys & gals


 
There are 450 of you!  I'm Elizabeth Youmans!


----------



## Chile Chef (Dec 18, 2009)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There are 450 of you! I'm Elizabeth Youmans!


Look for the michgander at the ripe ole age of 36 and you got me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 18, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> Look for the michgander at the ripe ole age of 36 and you got me.


 Michigan Grad Student '08?  Only one listed in Michigan!


----------



## Chile Chef (Dec 18, 2009)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Michigan Grad Student '08? Only one listed in Michigan!


Nope not a grad student yet.


MMM I don't know know what else to tell you but I have an avatar that is a maniken at my desk area in school.

That's the only other way to find me is by my av ( its a red maniken )


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 18, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> Nope not a grad student yet.
> 
> 
> MMM I don't know know what else to tell you but I have an avatar that is a maniken at my desk area in school.
> ...


 
LOL!  I'll work on it on Monday...it's bedtime for me.  Or you can friend me and anyone else who wants to on Facebook.  Elizabeth Youmans, Missoula, MT.


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 19, 2009)

If you selected a facebook username, it is easy to tell people your link.  If you go to Login | Facebook, it should prompt you to make one, or tell you what it is.

Feel free to add me, I am on FB more than any other site since it enables me to keep in touch with everyone daily on one site, and via text alerts.  My link is facebook.com/utopia7697.  

There is also a DC group that you can join: Welcome to Facebook | Facebook


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 29, 2009)

*Click on the photo to enjoy more of my pics shown in my Facebook photos.*


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Dec 29, 2009)

WOW! Lifesaver, what a beautiful white christmas you had. Ours started out a little wet, but soon dried up and settled in the low 60's. YUCK! I miss white christmas's.


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 2, 2010)

I have tried finding a few people, but searching names can be difficult!  Feel free to add me, here is my direct link: www.facebook.com/utopia7697.  just let me know who you are from here!


----------



## leapyear29 (Jan 11, 2010)

search for chinna yap


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 15, 2010)

I see you!  Sent a request!  





leapyear29 said:


> search for chinna yap


----------

